# A few ?s... help with my senior project by answering



## whataryder (Jan 7, 2008)

This is for my senior project at CSU regarding the use of supplements and alternative therapies in show horses. If you could just take a few moments to post your answers, it would be really helpful to me... 

Your discipline: 
Your age: 
Number of horses: 

Do you use any supplements in your show horses? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? 

Do you use any alternative therapies in your show horse? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? 

As many people as I can get to honestly answer these will be a huge help. Thank you so much! Even no answers to both questions are important


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

*Your discipline:* Western
*Your age:* 26
*Number of horses:* 13 

*Do you use any supplements in your show horses? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not?* Yes, Equilibrium. It is a wonderful product that increases coat appearence and mental stamina.

*Do you use any alternative therapies in your show horse? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? *we use acupunture and massage therapy. Both have worked weel in keeping our horses comfortable and helping with refinement of areas that exercise alone could not cover.

hope this helps you out


----------



## whataryder (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re:*

Thanks so much to those who have replied. I could definatly use more if there is anyone else who can take a few moments. Thanks!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Your discipline: English and Western pleasure
Your age: 17
Number of horses: 5

Do you use any supplements in your show horses? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? Yes, i use Dapples, its a coat supplement. I'v seen a huge change in his coat, its much easier to get clean and his mane and tail are actually growing.

Do you use any alternative therapies in your show horse? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not?  I streach out his legs and massage his back and neck. He moves more freely, and i find him in a much better mood and he doesn't fall asleep between classes as much as he used to. 

As many people as I can get to honestly answer these will be a huge help. Thank you so much! Even no answers to both questions are important


----------



## vaulter_1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Your discipline: vaulting, dressage, SJ, eventing
Your age: 29
Number of horses: 3

Do you use any supplements in your show horses? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? Yes, a good electrolyte as we live in a hot area. Generally Troy brand is good, keeps them well hydrated, keeps good energy levels. I also use a biotin based supplement called Cal-plus as my horses have bad feet, definite improvement in their hoof wall strength and appearance.

Do you use any alternative therapies in your show horse? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? Most definitely use massage therapy. Since starting this I have had increased performance from all my horses, they are more relaxed and their muscle development has improved out of sight! Not really alternative, but I choose to have barefoot horses, initially this was a challenge with their bad feet, but it has turned out to be a top decision as none of them have had as much foot trouble since I took off the shoes![/b]


----------



## AlmostFamous (Jan 16, 2008)

Your Discipline:Hunter/Jumper
Your Age:15
Number of Horses:3

Do you use any supplements in your show horses? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? Red Cell- made an amazing change by giving him more stamina, energy and less crabby to work, Corta-Flex-I felt helped for only a period of time(after a while it stopped helping her joints from becoming less stiff), Grand Coat- helped amazingly as well by making the natural oils in their coat come up and make them wayyy shiny and their mane and tail hairs and grown and seem to become stronger.

Do you use any alternative therapies in your show horse? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? I stretch my horses legs before riding, it helps them become much more soft and supple and less stiff than just hoping on and riding.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Your discipline: Mainly Cutting, also Hunt Seat, Contesting, and All Around
Your age: 15
Number of horses: 10

Do you use any supplements in your show horses? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? Yes, I use Equine Performax. It is great for older show horses, fro example my 10 year old cutting gelding has hock problems, which improved with use of supplement.

Do you use any alternative therapies in your show horse? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? I use equine massage therapy and chiropractic work. It is useful in my athelete cow horses, whenever they have a minor problem both methods tend to help.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

*Your discipline:* Hunter/Jumper, Dressage
*Your age:* 13 
*Number of horses:* 1 

*Do you use any supplements in your show horses? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? *Yes, I use a joint supplement called Four Flex. It seems to have helped a lot with my horse's movement and keeps him pain free.

*Do you use any alternative therapies in your show horse? If yes, which ones and what changes have you seen while using them. If no, why not? * I usually massage my horse's back and neck once a week just to help him relax. It really seems to help him overall since it relieves tension and what not.

I hope this helps and good luck with your profect.


----------

